# jxl: Leere Zellen



## joergh2 (27. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich spiele gerade mit jxl herum und möchte 5 aufeinander folgende Zellen farblich unterlegen (Hintergrundfarbe) und in die erste Zelle etwas schreiben, was über die Größe dieser Zelle hinausragen kann. Dies soll dann aber auch wenn es über Zelle 2 und folgende herausragt angezeigt werden und nicht nach dem Ende der 1.Zelle abgeschnitten werden. Dies ist aber mein Status Quo. Wenn ich nun (manuell in dem xls file) den (gar nicht vorhandenen Inhalt) der 2. Zelle mit der Löschtaste lösche klappt es, genauso, wenn ich alle Zellen miteinander verbinde.

Meine Fragen: Gibt es die Möglichkeit
1. textuelle Inhalte einer Zelle über jxl zu löschen (wenn ja, wie?)
2. mehere Zellen über jxl zu verbinden (wenn ja, wie?)
3. eine andere nicht bedachte Möglichkeit mein Problem zu lösen (wenn ja, welche und wie?)

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------

